# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  KamiBaby, baby monitor, YI Technology, Shanghai, China

## Airicist

Developer - YI Technology

"KamiBaby: All-in-One Smart Monitor For Babies" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

KamiBaby: industry-first baby breathing magnifier

Dec 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"Groundbreaking Edge Computing Baby Breathing Magnifier for Baby & Toddler from YI Technology launches on Indiegogo"
Using the latest AI and Edge computing technologies, parents will be able to see their baby's breathing amplified, making the parenting experience easier

December 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "The KamiBaby monitor makes it easier to see your child's breathing"
Plus, it's cute.

by Jessica Conditt
January 7, 2020

----------

